# Do You Consider A Pair Of Sunglasses An Instrument?



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

In light of Edward Elgar's ridiculous thread of a saw being a musical instrument I decided to start my own poll.

Do you consider a pair of sunglasses an instrument?


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

As long as the sunglasses were _very_ dark, then I don't think I'd see any problem with that.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> As long as the sunglasses were _very_ dark, then I don't think I'd see any problem with that.


    

I like your wit, Elgarian.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

More silliness than wit, alas. Schoolboy daftness. Can't help it.

Seriously though, let's look at the shades of meaning in this question ....


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> More silliness than wit, alas. Schoolboy daftness. Can't help it.
> 
> Seriously though, let's look at the shades of meaning in this question ....


Well okay, then I like your silliness, because that's this threads only purpose and to make a mockery of Edward Elgar's thread about a saw.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, sunglasses can be thrown against a stained glass window, rammed down a garbage disposal or shot out of a cannon towards a crowd of people. Since all of these activities would create a sound, and all sound is music...then yes, most assuredly, sunglasses are a musical instrument.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I like noodles.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Aramis said:


> I like noodles.


The best part about noodles is that after a concert you get to eat it.

As for sunglasses, I see no problem with them being a musical instrument. You can make anything into a musical instrument.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Aramis said:


> I like noodles.


I do too. What's your favorite?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh there's lots of ways they could be an instrument. You could clack the earpieces together like playing spoons (which is a fine percussion instrument by the way). If they're made of glass you could wet your fingers and make them squeak, and if they're prescription progressive bifocal sunglasses, you might even get different pitches at different points on the lenses. Attach a nylon string or a rubber band to the earpieces and you can pluck it, making different pitches by expanding and then relaxing tension to the earpieces. A good technique for this would be to hold the glasses with the fingers of one hand inside or between the two earpieces so that you can apply tension to the string while plucking with the other. You could make them really dark and have a friend wear them around the house and then sample the ensuing sounds when he stubs his toe on your saw horse. 

I think I'll go get a pair shortly and try some of these techniques. I'll upload any virtuoso performances that may result from this experiment. I'm writing my first Sonata for prescription sunglasses in Q minor as I type this.


----------



## Bgroovy2 (Mar 27, 2009)

It is true that a saw or a pair of sunglasses was not manufactured to be a musical instrament, it can be used as one. People with real musical talent can turn anything into an instrument, take the banjo for example....lol


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

JTech82 said:


> I do too. What's your favorite?


Italian, of course!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

JTech82 said:


> In light of Edward Elgar's ridiculous thread of a saw being a musical instrument I decided to start my own poll.
> 
> Do you consider a pair of sunglasses an instrument?


You wish to make a mockery of me? I think your hostile and childish way of communicating your beliefs has made more of a mockery of you to be honest, and the results of this poll consolidate that.

Why sunglasses? Even though they can emit sound, the sound is minimal and the sunglasses are not very versatile. Maybe if you recorded sunglass noise and manipulated it through a computer to create a meaningful work of ar... oh sorry, I just remembered, the laptop is not an instrument!


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

That's stupid... There's little point in mocking that saw thread - like it or not saw is an instrument that can produce very meaningful melodies and has a rather strange but unique sound. You try to mock it just because it's a saw, meh... just because of its name even, 'cause it's not really a "tool" type of saw.


----------

